# دورة تبريد المحرك وصيانتها



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

دورة تبريد المحرك وصيانتها 
يعتمد عمر المحرك على كفاءة دورة التبريد في التخلص من حرارة المحرك للوقود بسرعة ومعدل مناسب لتشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مناسبة (ما بين 70 : 90 درجة مئوية) .. حيث أن تشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مرتفعة تسبب غليان الماء وفقده وتوقف سريانه .. وتشغيله في درجة منخفضة يسبب عدم كفاءته وفقد قوته حيث انه لا يتم حرق الوقود كلية وتسرب بعضه على جدار الاسطوانة خلال حلقات الكباس كاسحاً الزيت أمامه إلى حوض الزيت فيعمل على تغيير لزوجته وتلفه.
تعتمد معظم السيارات على الماء للتخلص من حرارة الاحتراق الزائدة وتتكون دائرة التبريد من طلمبة ومشع (ردياتير) وترموستات ومروحة ومبين حرارة.
توجد الطلمبة عادة في مقدمة المحرك وتأخذ حركتها من طنبورة عمود المرفق (عمود الكرنك) عن طريق سير جلد وتقوم بدفع الماء حول أجزاء المحرك الساخنة فيمر ماء التبريد في الفراغات حول الاسطوانة ثم في الممرات حول الصمامات وقواعد شمعات الإشعال في راس الاسطوانة.
تنتقل الحرارة الناتجة من احتراق الخليط إلى معدن راس الاسطوانة وجدار الاسطوانات ثم إلى ماء التبريد المار حولها يقوم المشع (الردياتير) بالتخلص من حرارة الماء ، وهو مركب أمام المحرك على شاسيه السيارة بأحكام على وسادات جليدية لمنع اهتزازه وتلفه ويتكون المشع من خزنة نحاسية علوية وأخرى سفلية تتصل كل منها بالأخرى عن طريق مواسير راسية مبططة الشكل يتصل المشع بخراطيم جلدية مرنة من أعلى براس الاسطوانة ومن أسفل بمجمع الاسطوانات عن طريق طلمبات الماء.
تنتقل الحرارة من الماء إلى جدار المواسير النحاسية آلتي تنتقل بالتالي إلى تيار الهواء المار بين المواسير أثناء سير السيارة يمر الماء البارد إلى خزنة المشع السفلية يسحب الماء منها خلال خرطوم إلى مجمع الاسطوانات.
يوجد بالخزنة العلوية فتحة لتزويد المشع بالماء ، مغطاة بغطاء معدني ذو صمامين محملين بسوستتين ويعمل على زيادة الضغط داخل المشع زيادة طفيفة عن الضغط الجوى ليرفع درجة حرارة غليان الماء .. يعمل احد هذين السمامين على المحافظة بصفة دائمة على ضغط معين داخل المشع وتصريف الضغط الزائد ، أما الصمام الأخر يدفع بشدة عند ارتفاع الضغط ليسمح لهروبه.
يحتاج المحرك عند بدء التشغيل لسرعة رفع درجة حرارته إلى درجة تشغيله المعتاد لتلافى تأكل أجزائه وتلافى زيادة استهلاك الوقود.
تركيب الترموستات عند مخرج المياه من راس الاسطوانة إلى المشع ، تتحكم في سريان الماء وهى عبارة عن صمام ذو سربنتينة حلزونية مملوءة بسائل يتبخر عند درجة حرارة معينة فتتمدد وتعمل على فتح الصمام تدريجيا وتسمح بسريان الماء .. عند غلق الصمام ، يسمح للماء بالمرور في مجرى جانبي إلى مدخل الماء في الطلمبة ، فيمنع ارتفاع الضغط في دورة التبريد.
يركب الردياتير خلف صدر السيارة مباشرة فأثناء سير السيارة يمر تيار الهواء خلال المواسير فيعمل على انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء به عند تشغيل المحرك ، وعدم تحرك السيارة ينعدم مرور تيار الهواء ، فلهذا السبب توضع مروحة بين الرد إتير والمحرك .. تركب المروحة عادة على طنبورة إدارة طلمبة الماء تقوم المروحة بسحب الهواء خلال مواسير الردياتير.
صيانة دورة التبريد
لتلافى ارتفاع درجة حرارة تشغيل المحرك ، يجب إجراء صيانة دورية لدورة التبريد ربما أن ماء التبريد يتبخر دائما نتيجة سخونته لذا يجب فحص مستواه في المشع (الردياتير) وهو بارد كل ثلاثة ألاف كيلو متر أو كل اسبوعين.
يجب أن يكون مستوى الماء بالقرب من سطح الردياتير والإلزام إضافة ماء نظيف إليه. تشتمل دورة التبريد في بعض السيارات على خزان تعويض بلاستيك ، ففي هذه الحالة يكتفي بملاحظة الماء في خزان التعويض. من الأفضل تنظيف الردياتير كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر أو ستة اشهر ، ويمكن إجراء ذلك بوضع فوهة خرطوم متصل بمصدر ماء في فتحة تزويد المار في الردياتير ، مع ترك صنبور الماء بخزنة الردياتير السفلية مفتوح ، ومعايرة مرور تيار الماء في الدورة بحيث لا ينسكب من الفتحة ، وتشغيل المحرك لكي يمكن للطلمبة دفع الماء في دورة التبريد .. يستمر في ذلك لمدة خمس دقائق حتى ملاحظة خروج ماء نظيف من الصنبور.
يمكن تنظيف مواسير الردياتير باستعمال تيار ماء وهواء تحت ضغط في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه دورة التبريد.
يجب تنظيف الفراغات آلتي بين المواسير النحاس من أوراق الأشجار والحشرات ، ويمكن إجراء ذلك باستخدام خرطوم ودفع تيار هواء خلال المواسير من الداخل (جهة المحرك) للخارج فيكسح أمامه أي معوقات تسد هذه الفراغات .. وراعى عدم استخدام إدارة معدنية لهذا الغرض حيث أن ذلك قد يؤثر على المواسير النحاس الدقيقة فيتلفها.
يجب اختبار مدى صلاحية خراطيم الماء حيث أن قدم بعضها يؤدى إلى عدم ليونتها وأي اهتزاز يؤدى إلى تمزيقها وتسرب الماء وتأكل طبقاتها الداخلية يسبب إنقاص سمكه وضعفه ، وإعاقة مرور تيار الماء .. فالخرطوم الموصل بين الطلمبة والردياتير في السرعات العالية للمحرك ينقبض تحت تأثير سحب الطلمبة ويعود سريان المار لذا يجب تغيير أي منها إذا لزم الأمر .. ويجب ملاحظة أحكام ربط افيز كل منها لعدم تسرب الماء .. مع مراعاة عدم إضافة زيت إلى حافة الخرطوم لتسهيل تركيبه حيث أن ذلك يعمل على تلفه ويمكن استخدام الصابون لهذا الغرض.
يجب فحص السير الذي يدير المروحة والطلمبة معاً كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر ، حيث أنه إذا كان متآكلا آو ينزلق على الطنبورة يسبب عدم دفع ماء التبريد والهواء كم يجب ملاحظة شد السير. ويمكن إجراء ذلك بالضغط عليه بإصبع الإبهام ، فيجب أن يتحرك بمقدار نصف بوصة .. وأغلب السيور يمكن تعديل شدها بفك مسامير تثبيت الدينامو وتحريكه الى الأمام آو الخلف.
يجب إضافة الشحم إلى رولمان بلى كل من المروحة والطلمبة كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر ، كما يمكن إصلاح أي تسرب للماء من مواسير الردياتير بلحامه بمادة القصدير بعد رفعه على الشاسيه وتصفيته من الماء.
لا تحاول إضافة أي معجون داخل الردياتير لعلاج تسرب الماء منه ، حيث أن ذلك يسد الفراغات المواسير ويؤثر على كفاءة دورة التبريد ويمكن اختبار مكان تسرب الماء من الردياتير بسد كل من مدخل ومخرج الماء وفتحة التزويد بسداد من المطاط ، ثم وضعه في وعاء. ثم تركيب خرطوم منفاخ دراجات في ماسورة الفايظ ودفع الهواء ، فيلاحظ خروج فقاقيع هواء من الماسورة المكسورة.
لا تحاول إضافة ماء بارد للردياتير عند اكتشاف غليان الماء إلا بعد تشغيل المحرك ، آو تركه حتى يبرد تماماً ، حيث أن ذلك يسبب شرخ راس الاسطوانة.
أعطال مروحة التبريد وطرق علاجها
مروحة التبريد هي احد مكونات نظام دورة التبريد كما سبق الإشارة إليها ، وهى تقوم بتوفير تيار هوائي شديد يمر من خلال الرادياتير لتبريد المياه بداخله وبالتالي تبريد المحرك وفى حالة حدوث خلل بالمروحة فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى ارتفاع مفاجئ في درجة حرارة المحرك .. وهنا يجب إيقاف المحرك فور ارتفاع درجة حرارته ، وعندما يكون السبب هو عدم دوران المروحة تتبع الآتي : 
فحص فيوز الكهرباء الخاص بالمروحة واستبداله في حالة تلفه آو احتراقه ويجب مراعاة أن شدة تحمل فيوز التيار الكهربي (الأمبير) مناسباً للمروحة حتى لا تتعرض المروحة لآي مشاكل أخرى.
يجب فحص الأسلاك الكهربائية المتصلة بالمروحة والتأكد من سلامة الدائرة الكهربائية كاملة.
في حالة وجود ترموستات موكب بالرادياتير فيتم فحص الترموستات ووصلاته الكهربائية وذلك عن طريق توصيل طرفي السلك المتصل بالترموستات ببعضها .. فإذا دارت المروحة كان العطل في الترموستات ، ويمكن السير بالسيارة بتشغيل المروحة بهذه الطريقة لحين استبدال الترموستات.
آما بالنسبة للسيارة آلتي تعمل بنظام نقل الحركة إلى المروحة بواسطة سير فيتم فحصه والتأكد من سلامته وعدم تأكله كذلك الطنبورة آلتي يتحرك عليها السير – يجب أن تكون سليمة ومحكمة ولا يوجد بها رايش يؤدى إلى تلف السير.
وأخيراً قد يكون العطل ناتجاً عن المروحة نفسها ، وفى هذه الحالة يجب عدم التحرك بالسيارة إلا بعد التأكد من أنها أصبحت باردة ثم التحرك بها إلى اقرب مركز خدمة (مع ملاحظة عدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك أكثر من الحرارة الطبيعية).


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (5 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات مفيدة جدا باسلوب خبير 
علمك الله من بحر علمه


----------



## do3a2rose (6 أغسطس 2007)

اية البساطة دى 

فكرتنى بدكتور كان عندنا كنت تاخد منه مادة علمية مبسطة وجميلة 

ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا 
المضوع ممتاز


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (13 أغسطس 2007)

شرح رائع شكراا لك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ محمد حسن .

جزاك الله خيرأ .

لدي سؤال .

1- كيف استطيع اختبار تسرب الهواء الى منظومة التبريد وسحبه منها .

واكون ممتنا لك .

البغدادي .


----------



## م ع ا م على (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على المشاركه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني الأحبة .

لكي يكون الموضوع متكامل وبأجمل صورة اريد مساهمات وردود على الأسئلة المطروحة والدعوة عامة

للجميع وحين الأنتهاء من الموضوع نضعه في قائمة (فهرست السيارات) لتخدم الأجيال القادمة .

والرجاء الأبتعاد عن كلمات الأطراء لكلي تكون الصفحة نظيفة ونقية ( نريد مشاركات ) .


البغدادي .


----------



## احمد مؤنس (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرااااا يا اخي محمد حسن 
ربنا يوفقك في كل عمل خير بتعمله


----------



## ابو وسيم1 (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز محمد الحسن ما هو سبب تغير الماء للمحرك وجزاك اللة كل خير ابو وسيم فريج


----------



## معاذ محمد البشاري (8 فبراير 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## enghanish85 (5 مارس 2012)

يوجد عندى الة معينه تحتوى على مسارات تبريد مسدوده فما هى طريقة التسليك المناسبه ولكم جزيل الشكر ياهندسه


----------

